# Game #6: vs. Raptors 11/7 (Result: W, 129 - 101)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (3 - 2)*





















































* Jason Kidd | Quinton Ross | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Eric Dampier*




* vs. *









*Toronto Raptors (3 - 2)*




















































*Jose Calderon | DeMar DeRozan | Hedo Turkoglu | Chris Bosh | Andrea Bargnani*​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #6: vs. Raptors 11/8*

Josh Howard may return and play tonight: http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=2212


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #6: vs. Raptors 11/8*

That's great. Would be great to have him back.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #6: vs. Raptors 11/8*

Josh started the game and the Mavs won comfortably.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #6: vs. Raptors 11/8*

I would have watched it, but I kinda forgot. :|


----------

